# Ladies....what do you bench press?



## Poppy3

So my lovely fiancé has signed me up for a bench & deadlift comp tomorrow.

Have no idea what weights the other girls will be doing (4 including me)

What has anyone done for 1rm max before?

Trying to decide what would be a good opening weight


----------



## UlsterRugby

All the best! I assume it's in weight classes?


----------



## andyhuggins

Poppy3 said:


> So my lovely fiancé has signed me up for a bench & deadlift comp tomorrow.
> 
> Have no idea what weights the other girls will be doing (4 including me)
> 
> What has anyone done for 1rm max before?
> 
> Trying to decide what would be a good opening weight


Tomorrow really?


----------



## Poppy3

Im not sure tbh, as there are only 4 of us entered no idea how it will work until I get there!

it's one of those really organised comps!

I'm just hoping I can get away with going last and then just see what everyone else goes for first best of 3 attempts


----------



## EpicSquats

Poppy3 said:


> Im not sure tbh, as there are only 4 of us entered no idea how it will work until I get there!
> 
> it's one of those really organised comps!
> 
> I'm just hoping I can get away with going last and then just see what everyone else goes for first best of 3 attempts


Do you know how much you can bench?


----------



## Poppy3

andyhuggins said:


> Tomorrow really?


Yep, well I've known about it for a few weeks but decided to think about it now....


----------



## Poppy3

EpicSquats said:


> Do you know how much you can bench?


Um yes.......obviously I know what I'm capable of just wanted to get some ideas from any other females who like to lift heavy


----------



## andyhuggins

Poppy3 said:


> Yep, well I've known about it for a few weeks but decided to think about it now....


Its a bit late to think about it as the comp is tmoz?


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey were is the comp in Reading I live very close so would love to come and support you?


----------



## Bora

no prep at all? surely a troll?


----------



## Skye666

Poppy3 said:


> Um yes.......obviously I know what I'm capable of just wanted to get some ideas from any other females who like to lift heavy


Count me out then..I'm all about light weights


----------



## solidcecil

I'm the lovely fiancé. I signed her up a couple of weeks ago as a friend of mine is arranging the comp. @Poppy3 just likes to leave things to the last minute


----------



## Poppy3

MissMartinez said:


> Heaviest for bench I've done is 79kg but I haven't been doing 1rms for a while so I'd say I'm back down to 65 or 70kg at the moment
> 
> Heaviest deadlift is 145kg, prob at 130 at the moment


Thank you for the helpful response!

Yes I will probably open at 65-70 I am thinking depending on the others


----------



## seandog69

@Northern Lass @mrssalvatore


----------



## Poppy3

Bora said:


> no prep at all? surely a troll?


Troll..... :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore

1 arm about 35kg ish


----------



## andyhuggins

solidcecil said:


> I'm the lovely fiancé. I signed her up a couple of weeks ago as a friend of mine is arranging the comp. @Poppy3 just likes to leave things to the last minute


So where is the comp being held. Always love to support members.


----------



## andyhuggins

@solidcecil will you be attending?


----------



## Poppy3

andyhuggins said:


> Hey were is the comp in Reading I live very close so would love to come and support you?



View attachment 172545


----------



## solidcecil

andyhuggins said:


> @solidcecil will you be attending?


Of course mate, it's just by Palmer Park in cemetery junction


----------



## Poppy3

MissMartinez said:


> Good luck :thumb:


thank you!


----------



## andyhuggins

Poppy3 said:


> View attachment 172545


TBH that didn't helpmat all. It just gave me random pics. Maybe you could give me the address in Reading?


----------



## andyhuggins

solidcecil said:


> Of course mate, it's just by Palmer Park in cemetery junction


Thank you.


----------



## solidcecil

andyhuggins said:


> TBH that didn't helpmat all. It just gave me random pics. Maybe you could give me the address in Reading?


----------



## andyhuggins

solidcecil said:


> View attachment 172546


Thanks I will see you there then.


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks I will see you there then.


Thank you.


----------



## garethd93

Isn't @Benchbum gf a strong woman that competes? he might know


----------



## solidcecil

Well @Poppy3 has won the comp in both bench & deadlift.

Lifts of 80kg & 140kg!


----------



## Snake

Well done... seems the lengthy and meticulous preparation paid off then!!


----------



## Poppy3

Yeah buddy


----------



## 25434

Most I've benched is 55kgs and it was quite an effort, doh! Weak.....deadlift most has been 120kg, only a couple of times though, squatting I find hard to do cos of a back injury so only 85kg with a spotter. Can leg press 280kg which seems odd considering my squat.

Good luck with what you do.


----------



## gingernut

I bench 70kg on a slight incline (flat bench with a 20kg disc under top end). I'm around 63kg bodyweight not a strength athlete as such, I train for bodybuilding, only started barbell benching last year and am unassisted both supplement and equipment wise.


----------



## Kristina

Hmmm my PB was 102.5kg for 2 reps but I'd been about 78kg bodyweight (my heaviest).


----------



## melanieuk

im usually press about 50kg but im only 54kg


----------



## mrwright

Kristina said:


> Hmmm my PB was 102.5kg for 2 reps but I'd been about 78kg bodyweight (my heaviest).


id struggle do that at 100kg bw!


----------

